# What is the Practicality of Martial Arts for Self Defense



## Rich Parsons (Jul 26, 2005)

While looking up life expectancies for a discussion, I came across the following Link.

The paragrapgh above the chart mentions some special demographics, but assault is not in the top 15 reasons for cause fo death in the USA.

Thoughts?


----------



## rutherford (Jul 26, 2005)

Isn't an assault that ends in death considered a Homicide - #13?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 26, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Isn't an assault that ends in death considered a Homicide - #13?



True, but I do not have the stats for Gun Rate, and or drug usage, or , ..., .

But, let us assume it is all hand to hand or hand held no projectile weapons.

What do you think of the first 12, and what would be the gain for spending time working on those?


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 26, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> The paragrapgh above the chart mentions some special demographics, but assault is not in the top 15 reasons for cause fo death in the USA.
> 
> Thoughts?


You're certainly more likely to die from "natural causes" than you are from, say, assault, etc., but you also have to keep in mind that the above listing only accounts for deaths.  It does not account for other crimes, such as rape, robbery, assault (without killing you), etc.  I'd imagine that the non-lethal crimes might change things a bit, although it wouldn't be enough to overtake natural causes.  

As for the practicality of the training?  I won't take the time to explain the benefits to one's health, since most folks here are already quite familiar.  Instead, I'll focus on the defensive aspect.  

My view is that we train in the martial arts to overcome the weaknesses within ourselves, and not for the conquest of others.  By making ourselves stronger, we give ourselves a better chance of surviving such encounters.  Will we ever have to use such skills in the above situations?  I pray every day that we don't, and take some comfort in knowing that we're most likely not going to use them for such purposes, unless someone becomes a Count Dante or Ashida Kim idolizer...

Despite such comforting thoughts, I also know that anything can happen to any one of us at any given time, and that it's better to be prepared for the emergency that never occurs, than to be caught unprepared for the one that does occur.  It's the same reason why I wear my seat belt when in a car; the chances of an accident occurring are slim, indeed, but I'd rather be prepared just in case.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 26, 2005)

rats...doubled post (...moderator?? would you please?)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 26, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> *My view is that we train in the martial arts to overcome the weaknesses within ourselves, and not for the conquest of others.  By making ourselves stronger, we give ourselves a better chance of surviving such encounters.*  Will we ever have to use such skills in the above situations?  I pray every day that we don't, and take some comfort in knowing that we're most likely not going to use them for such purposes, unless someone becomes a Count Dante or Ashida Kim idolizer...


I think this an excellent view-point and reason for studying (any) MA. At first I studied to protect myself then as I got older I realized that broader benefits of such studies. Confidence building and making my body better than it was and my reflexed and mind sharper and more aware. All this coupled with life experiences and learnings makes me who I am. 


			
				Grenadier said:
			
		

> Despite such comforting thoughts, I also know that anything can happen to any one of us at any given time, and that it's better to be prepared for the emergency that never occurs, than to be caught unprepared for the one that does occur.  It's the same reason why I wear my seat belt when in a car; the chances of an accident occurring are slim, indeed, but I'd rather be prepared just in case.


Yes, I agree. Murphy's law is still out there and doing fine. 

As for the stats stated... I'm probably more likely to die from heart disease than anything else. My family has a history so that is one of the things I need to watch out for. As for the human cause of death (homicide, etc.) Since I do not tend to hang out with the sort where the chances of this "cause" is higher I don't worry too much about it. I don't live in a high crime area/city and I feel relatively safe from this happening... but I do know that it can happen (here) and still maintain a level of awareness for that contingency.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 26, 2005)

If the worst I had to worry about was a bloody nose or a shiner, I don't know that I would worry too much about training. However, there are far better reasons to train. 

 On that note, I would much rather train and hopefully be able to prevent death from an attack than not to have trained and not be able to get a second chance.

   Unfortunately, death is final, there are no undo buttons, no redos, no do-overs, no timeouts, and no tap outs.

   Train safe,
   David


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey Rich,

Interesting post! We do need to certainly work more as a society on 
other leading causes of death! I will do everything in my power to eat 
right and take care of my body to prevent heart disease and the other 
leading causes that I can have some control over! However, I for one 
would hate to be one of the 20,308 Homicide's or the 7.1 per 
100,000! I can have an effect on that (homicide) happening to me or
my loved one's by training as hard as possible! If someone then attacks
me or my loved one's, hopefully I will have trained hard enough to 
prevent them from accomplishing their goal! Bottom line, try to do what 
you can do on all levels and lead an enjoyable and rewarding life! That's 
my take!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Dan G (Jul 26, 2005)

I see it as a two for the price of one situation.

Principle causes of harm or death are health related, adult onset diabetes, strokes, heart attacks etc.

Any sustained exercise regime helps reduce those risks - and MA encourages a healthier lifestyle.
I'd definitely call that self defence...

PLUS

Martial arts has self defence benefits coming from increased confidence, awareness and ability to defend oneself. Helpful for managing or avoiding those less likely self defence situations.

MA is pretty much the best thing out there for allround self defence, but then I'm definitely preaching to the choir! 

Respectfully

Dan


----------



## still learning (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello, Who knows when you will get in a confrontation?  It may never happen to most in a life time.  Then again it can happen more than once.  

 A tourist in on the Big Island was walking back to his hotel on a street call( Alii Drive) this road is next to the ocean.  He got rob twice in 15 minuites apart. 3:00 am in the morning.  One was from a car driving by with a couple guys who jump out to take his wallet,  than  four surfer's type guys try to mug him and found no wallet, punch him a couple of times before they left. About two weeks ago.  No was one was ever caught? 

 Best to prepare for the worst!  and hope it never happens!  

 What is Insurance?  In case it happens!    Martial arts is an insurance policy, protects the health and welfare  for those who train, but no guarantees?................Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2005)

This is an excellent point. We spend a lot of time preparing for an unlikely threat. Many would be better served by spending that money on a personal coach to help them diet, if life extension is the issue.

I've always said that getting a college ed. is your best self-defense. It lessens the likelihood you'll be working/living somewhere where you're apt to be assualted.

Self-defense can't be the whole reason for most of us!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 27, 2005)

_. Many would be better served by spending that money on a personal coach to help them diet, if life extension is the issue._

 Actually, since I've been in MA for a little over a year now, trying to get in shape to do the MA and self-defense has made me improve my exercise and diet habits


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 27, 2005)

One other important thing:

Martial arts training, in general, is good excercise.  With the excercise, you're probably lowering your chance of dying from the #1 thing on that list (heart disease).  Thus, it actually has a significant effect on your life expectancy, by affecting more than just the possibility of dying from a homicidal situation.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 27, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Self-defense can't be the whole reason for most of us!



It may be the reason one starts, but I do not think it is the reason people stay.

Good Comments, I was just hoping for some people to express their opinions and to get some  thinking going. 
:asian:


----------



## searcher (Jul 28, 2005)

I think that we must also look into the fact that this deals with death.   Not all assaults lead to a death, but can still lead to a lot of time in the hospital.   We train to reduce the ammount of pain we will incur from a SD situation, not just to save our lives.   

Just remember that what does not kill you, must have missed.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 28, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> _. Many would be better served by spending that money on a personal coach to help them diet, if life extension is the issue._
> 
> Actually, since I've been in MA for a little over a year now, trying to get in shape to do the MA and self-defense has made me improve my exercise and diet habits


 That is similar to me.  I have changed my lifestyle both in eating habits and exercise so that I can train in the martial arts.  It all works together.  For me it is a way of life, not a hobby.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 28, 2005)

I would also like to add, the martial art that I follow, has a more profound influence on my life as a whole.  It isn't all about self defense.  There are many levels to the training and the results of the training.  Training can influence how I deal with day to day stress (attacks).  It can also affect how I negotiate and interact (fighting) with others.  Additionally, it gives me insight into the dealings of life.  For instance, how do I plan my future (strategy), how do I deal with unexpected delays (surprise attacks), etc.  Life in general is combat, we are always trying to survive (whatever that means to you).

 Train safe,
 David


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jul 29, 2005)

Keep in mind that this is what accounts for the total number of deaths of all ages.  It's necessarily skewed toward the much higher death rate of the elderly, which by and large are natural causes such as cardiovascular disease.

In addition, the death rate isn't the entire focus of defending ourselves.  You'll notice that the deaths from cadiovascular disease during 2002 was 318.3 per 100,000, the violent assault rate was 494.6 per 100,000.  In addition, if you are your young, your odds of dying by homicide are greater than by natural causes.

Further, if you have an occupation that makes it more likely to come in contact with violence (such as law enforcement http://home1.gte.net/vzn05sxc/lawfacts.htm , naturally you have an even higher homicide rate (and violent assault rate).
The reality is, the average, cautious, careful American is not likely to be the victim of a homicide.  Most of us avoid places where those kind of things are likely to happen, and fortunately most of the people who would commit such crimes are (at least temporarily) incarcerated.


----------

